# Nice Little Machine Job With The Shaper.



## aametalmaster (Nov 16, 2016)

A machine at work had a shaft tore up in the key area. It was wallered out pretty good on the shaft. Metric of course. So I made a tapered key
8mm at the bottom, 10mm half way up, 8mm at the top square to one side to fit the hub and the shaft. Used my little SB shaper. That machine is perfect for projects like that...Bob


----------

